# Tetnus help 90714 & 90741 & 90471



## cward267 (Oct 12, 2012)

I need some help with billing tetnus -
charges going in edit are 90714 & 90741 plus 99203, 10120
90741 is kicking out as invalid??? change to 90471?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Marybeth (Oct 20, 2012)

What is the pt's age>?


----------



## mjb5019 (Nov 6, 2012)

*read the code*

When you looked up CPT code 90741 what does it say?  Your answer is right there in the CPT book


----------

